

#Hackernews on Slack to connect users and nerds - startup-berlin
http://hackernews.kickoffpages.com

======
DrinkWater
404 after trying to sign up

~~~
startup-berlin
We need to invite you first. Wait a moment, we are going through the requests
right now :)

~~~
ericclemmons
I must've signed up while you guys were sleeping (based on your username :D)

